# Love Actually.....



## weeza82 (Dec 14, 2007)

........ is it on over the festive season? I have scoured the TV listings, but I don't seem able to find it. Am I missing it? Even DH can't accept the possibility that one of the most Christmassy films ever might not be on at Christmas!!!

I *heart* Love Actually


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

I heard it was on too. Can't remember which channel, but I think it may be on Sunday. If not Sunday, I am sure I heard it was on TV sometimes  in next 2 weeks.
I love that film. Saw it twice  


Future Mummy


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Not sure when its on but saw it advertise today for ITV2 festive films over xmas


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Just gone through the tele guide .... Monday 22nd Dec ITV2 10pm


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

i really love this film too    i managed to buy a copy of the DVD for a fiver in tesco so if its not in you could buy your own copy and watch it loads!!   x


----------



## weeza82 (Dec 14, 2007)

Oooooooooh, thanks girls, I knew it just had to be on somewhere YAY!!! All pleased now    I was going to buy it if the worst came to the worst lol. But is it just me, or is it more "exciting", more of an event, when a film is on TV rather than watching it on DVD? Probably just me being sad


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

bless you weeza!!


----------

